# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Nuevo Local de TiendaMagia

## Mariano Sosa

Todavía no hemos abierto al público pero a modo de teaser os pongo una foto de la entrada al local... :D

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

:shock: ¿Ánde tá?

----------


## Mariano Sosa

se ve la foto ahora?

----------


## Ella

> se ve la foto ahora?


siiiiii,y a ti haciendola!!   :Lol:

----------


## ExTrEm0

Sí sí, lo que yo creo que quiere O'Malley es saber en qué ciudad está la nueva tienda...

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Ejem, cariño: Necesitas gafas... no sé por qué me da que quien está haciendo la foto no es, precisamente Mariano... ¿Quizá Marta?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Sí sí, lo que yo creo que quiere O'Malley es saber en qué ciudad está la nueva tienda...


No, hombre... es que al principio no se veía (para mí que se le ha 'olvidao' al Marianet poner el adjunto y lo ha tenido que arreglar a toda leche)

----------


## Miguel Díaz

> Ejem, cariño: Necesitas gafas... no sé por qué me da que quien está haciendo la foto no es, precisamente Mariano... ¿Quizá Marta?


No te crees ni tu que distingas a un chico de una chica a esa distancia.

¿A quien quieres engañar?

Pero si ves menos que Pepe "el leches"!!!

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## eidanyoson

Vale, pero...¿Dónde está?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Miguel: No voy a discutir contigo. Escuchemos la voz de los supertacañones.

MARIANO!!!!!!!!!!!!! ¡Manifiéstate!

----------


## Némesis

Lo único que sabemos es que está en la provincia de Barcelona, pero Mariano aún no quiere decir la ubicación exacta hasta que quede inaugurado. Supongo que nos mantendrá informados.

----------


## Damael

Es fácil, solo hay que dar una vuelta buscando un coche gris con un 1 y un 8 en el cristal y un 2006 en la puerta izquierda (en vertical), y alguien haciéndole una "afoto", y ahí está

----------


## zarkov

> Iniciado por Magic O'Malley
> 
> Ejem, cariño: Necesitas gafas... no sé por qué me da que quien está haciendo la foto no es, precisamente Mariano... ¿Quizá Marta?
> 
> 
> No te crees ni tu que distingas a un chico de una chica a esa distancia.
> 
> ¿A quien quieres engañar?
> 
> Pero si ves menos que Pepe "el leches"!!!


Yo casi le doy la razón a O'Malley

----------


## Miguel Díaz

> Es fácil, solo hay que dar una vuelta buscando un coche gris con un 1 y un 8 en el cristal y un 2006 en la puerta izquierda (en vertical), y alguien haciéndole una "afoto", y ahí está


Y digo yo: "No sera mas facil buscar un escaparate con Mariano reflejado" :Confused: ??

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## halexx

Que gayyyyyy,, tenia ganas de poder visitar tiendamagia,, pero,, podian ponerla mas cerca de madrid,,,


Jooooo


Saludossss

----------


## Goreneko

Anda!
Y los precios y todo serán los mismos que los de la Web??
Buenísimo, tenía muchísimas ganas de conoceros en persona!!

----------


## Áaron Ilusionista

Joé, que bien, no lo hubiese imaginado nunca...
Una tienda de magia con precios razonables y encima de carne y hueso. Ahora solo falta para rematarlo, que la tienda esté ubicada en la calle de detras de mi casa (espera que desde el balcón veo a un chico haciendo una foto a un local...) a ver si... jeje. Hasta Luego. Aaron.

----------


## Áaron Ilusionista

Y como pregunta Goreneko, yo digo que ojalá mantengan los precios actuales... estaría muy bien... yo lo dejo caer...

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Y los descuentos ....   :Wink:

----------


## halexx

A mí me parece una idea estupenda, vamos, pero desde madrid esta un poquito lejos ,, asique,,  cuando se inagure a ver si convezco a mi mother y me voy unos dias jejejeje, solo por la tienda, jejejej,,

saludopssssss :o  :o  :o

----------


## lop1

3D, estoy contigo   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
¿Que pasará con los descuentos   :Oops:  ?
jeje, Saludos

----------


## Áaron Ilusionista

Hombre, los precios no lo se, pero yo creo que los descuentos seguiran en vigor.

----------


## halexx

LO de los precios alomejor cambian o algo, pero.. ojalá que no porque ya no sria lo mismooo jejej saludosss




halexx :o  :o  :o

----------


## djeid06

Hola!! decis que esta en la provincia de Barcelona? xD pues como me pille al lado de casa de coña jejej :P
Haver cuando dicen en donde esta :D

saludos!

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Tiene números de que sea en Sant Cugat, ¿no?

Aiiii, que nervios!!  :Smile1: 

Independientemente de dónde se encuentre, mucha suerte a Mariano con este nuevo proyecto, y de seguro que me tienes pronto por allí "molestando".

Un beso enorme!!

----------


## Áaron Ilusionista

Hombre, teniendo el almacen allí, yo pienso que si. Les sería todo bastante más facil, a no ser que el almacén de Sant Cugat lo dejen porque el nuevo local es lo suficientemente grande.

----------


## Goreneko

> Tiene números de que sea en Sant Cugat, ¿no?
> 
> Aiiii, que nervios!! 
> 
> Independientemente de dónde se encuentre, mucha suerte a Mariano con este nuevo proyecto, y de seguro que me tienes pronto por allí "molestando".
> 
> Un beso enorme!!



Pues va a tener que comprar dos cacas enormes para tí y para mí porque estaremos todo el día como las moscas por allí xD
Yo creo que pusieron el cartel solo para hacer la foto, porque hoy he preguntado a varios taxistas y no han visto nada... al menos por la ciudad...

xD voy investigando

----------


## Sabrina

A mí me da mi intuición de que la tienda está en Barcelona (que me puedo equivocar eh). 

Además, creo que irá tan bien que irán abriendo sucursales por ahi. Así que tranquilos!!

Lo bueno sería hacer un un encuentro multitudi-mágico.


Mucha magia.


Sabrina

----------


## moskiyu

se sabe ya el dia de la inaguracion?? 
es por preparar un viaje para barcelona o donde este.

un saludo

----------


## Goreneko

Mariano se sigue haciendo el longuis :P... ¿se sabe algo nuevo?

----------


## Némesis

Digo yo... ¿De qué sirve un local que no se sabe dónde está?  :Smile1:   :Smile1:   :Smile1:   :Smile1:

----------


## Miguel Díaz

¿Que aun no sabes donde esta el local?



ENFRENTE DEL FOTOGRAFO!!!

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## backflin

Habra inaguracion oficial? Lo digo porque creo k no vamos a caber todos, y te podrias arruinar con el champan :P

----------


## Némesis

A ver, en el reflejo se ve un parque... ¡Tiene que ser Sant Cugat del Vallès, por narices! Como yo trabajo en Terrassa, antes de volver para Barcelona pararé un segundito con el coche a hacer mis investigaciones... Jejejejejeje   :Smile1:   :Smile1:   :Smile1:   :Smile1:

----------


## backflin

Me suena mucha zona verde por la parte del mercado municipal

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Nunca se volvió a saber nada del último mago que se paso por la tienda sin cita previa. 

 :D

----------


## Goreneko

¿has abierto una tienda en las Bermudas?

----------


## Némesis

¡Ah! O sea, ¿que cuando esté abierto habrá que pedir cita previa? Vaya rollo...
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Por cierto, en la puerta tenemos que poner nuestro email y nuestro password?

Y LA MEJOR PREGUNAT DE TODAS:
>>>>>> Tendrá la tineda un ÁREA SECRETA :Confused: 
De momento, el local entero ES un área secreta...

(  :Smile1:  Mariano, es todo en broma, estoy deseando ir. Saludos   :Smile1:  )

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Hola, 

Una vez abierta podrán venir cuando quieran. Es más habrá una sala especial (donde se darán las clases por la tarde-noche que durante el día será una especie de area secreta para ver videos, leer libros y charlar con otros magos) donde sólo se podrá acceder después de venir 50 veces a la tienda y hacer compras con "contenido", nada de comprar un fp. jaja

----------


## ExTrEm0

Jajajaja. Estaría bueno eso, a ver cuando nos expandimos y nos pasamos por Las Palmas    :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## backflin

mariano, entonces.... para cuando esta prevista la inaguracion, lo digo porque tengo k comprar unas cossillas y prefiero hacerlo en la inaguracion :P

----------


## Raicon

> Jajajaja. Estaría bueno eso, a ver cuando nos expandimos y nos pasamos por Las Palmas


O por Bilbao que parece que solo se pueden conseguir las cosas mano en mano si vives en Madrird o en Barcelona.
jop,   :Oops:  no es justo.!!!

----------


## Mariano Sosa

la inaguración está prevista para octubre y ya os avisaré la fecha exacta y la dirección para que vengan todos los que quieran ( aunque no se venderá ese día) . Está confirmado que Joaquin Matas dará un pequeña conferencia y también Gabi. 

Tampoco descartamos que la inaguración de la tienda se retrase hasta noviembre, ya que queremos que quede perfecta :P

----------


## backflin

Tonces tendre que esperar al mensajero para mi nuevo pedido.

----------


## Ella

> Hola, 
> 
> Una vez abierta podrán venir cuando quieran. Es más habrá una sala especial (donde se darán las clases por la tarde-noche que durante el día será una especie de area secreta para ver videos, leer libros y charlar con otros magos) donde sólo se podrá acceder después de venir 50 veces a la tienda y hacer compras con "contenido", nada de comprar un fp. jaja


eso suena genial,pero la competencia esta en alza....una tienda ofrece jamon y vino (no es coña) aparte apartamento gratis para dormir con disposicion de barajas,dvds...etc si vas a comprar en su tienda (tendran play station?).

----------


## dreaigon

En breve me acercaré para barcelona(en diciembre o asi)
Asi que espero poder quedar con alguien alla y que m elleve a la tienda, ahy dejo eso.

----------


## magic-xevi

Yo también estoy deseoso de que se abra la tienda (que espero que esté permitida a menores de 18) (digo eso pk he vivido ese tipo de cosas)
Pk a mis padres no les gusta mucho lo de compras x internet
Apoyo a mariano y que siga así
(X cierto, Mariano, si no te importa me podrías enviar algún mp con todos los datos?)
Saludos

----------


## nick63nick

Enhorabuena por la iniciativa, Mariano.

Espero asistir a la inaguración, si me lo permites.....por supuesto..jeje

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## Patito

Para el que aún no sepa dónde va a estar la tienda, la dirección aparece en la foto, en el cartelito que está pegado en la puerta... 

Yo ya lo se!!!!!!! :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:

----------


## Goreneko

qué vista tienes...

----------


## Patito

Vista no, ampliar la foto sí.... :mrgreen:

----------


## salsoul

nos tomas el pelo?? yo no lo veo ni en broma! sale borroso y pixelado

----------


## lop1

Este tio tiene superpoderes!! Como lo ves?
Si alguien lo descubre que diga como por favor   :Lol:  
Un Saludo  :D

----------


## Patito

Oye, en serio, que lo edito con cualquier programa de tratamiento de imagen, amplío y se ve perfectamente!

----------


## lop1

Pero si se ve borroso.....
jeje, no nos tomes el pelo xd
Un Saludo  :D

----------


## ramonu

Viva los programas a lo C.S.I.  :117: 

Oye, si eso me dices con que programa lo editas...

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Espero que la inaguración sea un sábado para poder ir (el cole...) y de paso pasarme a ver a mis tíos, que he visto por la tele que hay billetes de avión a Barcelona por 5€ :roll: .

Saludos y enhorabuena a Mariano (a ver cuando abres otro local en Madrid).

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

El curso empieza en dos semanas y aún no se sabe nada de la ubicación del local, ni el día de la inauguración oficial ...

----------


## zarkov

¿Habéis pagado por adelantado? jaja

----------


## dante

Empezará antes el curso  de que vosotros sepáis donde se hace jejjeje.

----------


## backflin

Mariano como anda el tema de la tienda, que como yo seguro que hay mucha gente impaciente.

----------


## Mariano Sosa

¡Ya tenemos fecha de inauguración! he abierto un nuevo hilo con toda la información:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=8353

----------

